

Ask HN: Project Management site I can submit tasks via email? - ScottWhigham

Does anyone have suggestions for a project management software site/suite that allows me to submit tasks via email/SMS? The problem with the current models that I've tried (Zoho, Basecamp) is that I have to stop my thought process, wait for the pages to load, login, and then I can enter my info. I just want to fire an email off and have it be added to a project.<p>I did a search in google and found this: Wrike (http://www.wrike.com/benefits-for-executives.jsp). They actually have what a want - they call it "Wrike's Intelligent Email Engine (tm)" (Whew - glad you trademarked that!). They seem reasonable - has anyone used?
======
rantfoil
I'm not a very big fan of Remember of Milk (I think their UI is super over-
complex) but someone very nontechnical was just mentioning to me that they
support email. This is notable, because nontechnical people almost never talk
to others about cool technology -- so it must work well enough to be notable.

[http://www.rememberthemilk.com/help/answers/sending/emailinb...](http://www.rememberthemilk.com/help/answers/sending/emailinbox.rtm)

------
Hates_
<http://lighthouseapp.com> has an excellent email to task/bug feature. This is
what I currently use.

<http://www.acunote.com> also supports the creation of tasks via email, which
is good if you're doing agile type stuff, but it's accepted format is a bit
clunky.

------
michael_dorfman
Depending on what you consider to be "Project Management Software", Joel
Spolsky's FogBugz (<http://www.fogcreek.com/FogBUGZ/>) will let you submit
tasks via email.

------
ScottWhigham
Thanks, all :) Going to check them all out now

